# Lens help



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 7, 2010)

so im going to be upgrading to a dslr soon (probably a used canon 40d body) and im starting to get a hang of dslr features but lenses are still overwhelming me. what im going to be doing mostly is live band photography, so i know i'll need a lens with a low F stop, but whats confusing me is which one of Canon's lenses is of good quality... any recommendations?


----------



## Bevo (Jul 7, 2010)

You first need to look at your budget, sky is the limit when it comes to lenses.
Also look at the camera, how does it work in low light, some can shoot in the dark and come out with bright clear pictures.

How close are you getting to the stage?

These answers will guide your decision.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bevo said:


> You first need to look at your budget, sky is the limit when it comes to lenses.
> Also look at the camera, how does it work in low light, some can shoot in the dark and come out with bright clear pictures.
> 
> How close are you getting to the stage?
> ...



i guess what im having most trouble with is brands. i know Canon makes their own lenses but i dont know if other companies make comparable lenses in my price bracket (sub $500). Canon's EF 50mm caught my eye, but my nature is to have as many alternatives as possible (plus there seems to be some less than favorable comments regarding the lens's build quality)


----------



## Bevo (Jul 8, 2010)

I am seriously thinking of the Sigma 18-290? for my D-90.
This will be a great do all lense for me as I like outdoor sports birds etc.

Best bet will be to look into some camera forums or hit the shops for recomendations.

If your going cheaper lense then go with your cameras original equipment, it will be the best value/quality.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Stay away from massive zoom lenses, you're not going to need to zoom in so much on a stage and there tends to be a massive about of plastic in lower-end zoom lenses, which reduces the quality. Thats why higher end zoom lenses cost so much, because theres a lot of real glass in them. You want something small, like 18-70mm. I think Canon do a nice f/1.4 or something similar that would be your sort of thing.


----------



## Wretched (Jul 10, 2010)

I shoot almost exclusively with a Canon 50mm f1.4, when it comes to live stuff. Super fast, super sharp.
I also have a Canon 24-70mm f2.8L, which is one of their pro lenses. I scored it on eBay for AUS$1600 as a grey import from Hong Kong. Again, super fast, super sharp.

But you'll probably find you can get away with the 50mm for almost everything concert wise and they cost bugger all. I paid AUS$475 for mine, again, as a grey import on eBay.


----------

